# Bible or Quran Debate Islam Christian and Muslim



## Raj (Jan 23, 2008)

The Bible says, God is not a man...nor a son of man (Numb22:19). 

"Christian scholar said, 'there are changes in the Bible."....... Yet at the same time not daring to condmn the Bible. And telling we are closer to them...

Are we Believers also doing some similar kind of ministries to make things clear on the media, so that every one knows the Truth?

Video Bible or Quran Debate Islam Christian and Muslim - ISLAM, ALLAH, RELIGION, MIRACLES, casa - Dailymotion Share Your [email protected]@[email protected]@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3zjez&quot;@@[email protected]@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3zjez

Pls watch it and advice some people to react things like this.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 23, 2008)

Numbers 23:19
God is not man, that he should lie,
or a son of man, that he should change his mind.
Has he said, and will he not do it?
Or has he spoken, and will he not fulfill it?


Read the verse in context. It doesn't say God can't take up a human nature. It says that God is not a liar like men. The Muslim guy is just taking verses out of context. There are no contradictions in Scripture.


----------



## Raj (Jan 23, 2008)

but We got to tell people like him whenever opportunity arises.


Puritan Sailor said:


> Numbers 23:19
> God is not man, that he should lie,
> or a son of man, that he should change his mind.
> Has he said, and will he not do it?
> ...


----------

